# water pump housing o-ring



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

im getting ready to do the water pump on my car. i took the water pump housing off a spare ABA i have and cleaned it up and have it all ready to go except one thing, the o-ring where the housing meets the coolant passage on the block. is this o-ring the same as the thermostat o-ring? it seems to be the same size.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

bump. any ideas/input? im stuck. not tryin to do the water pump and have a massive coolant leak afterward. :banghead:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm not sure what the problem is..are you just looking to source a new O-ring? You may be able to get the O-ring alone from the dealer, can't be more than a few bucks. Heck, my local aftermarket suppliers sell an entire new water pump with housing and O-rings/gaskets for like $40. I wouldn't recommend replacing a water pump with a used one, for that price you're better off just getting a new one IMO.

Another option, if the existing housing is good and the pump itself is the problem, is to remove the timing belt and just replace the pump. Go easy when removing the 10mm bolts, there is a chance they may not break. If they do break, then you're back to replacing the whole housing anyway. It's not a hard job, easier to replace just the pump than the whole housing IMO.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

what im doin is taking the old housing and putting a new pump on it. i had the housing sittin in a cold parts washer so its ready to go. money is tight so im tryin to save a few bucks over buying a whole new pump assembly. ill check with the dealer for a price and a part number. i know theyll charge me some stupid amount for the o-ring. if its the same part number as a t-stat housing o-ring then ill use that. we'll see what happens. but yes, im well aware that i can get a whole new assembly for like $40 as well.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

They look the same to me. It can't be more than $3 from either an online supplier or the dealer.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

ok, yea. ill def check the part numbers with the dealer. its the same size as the one for the t-stat housing, it drops right in with no problem. ill update this once i stop at the dealer tomorrow. does anyone know about the housing bolts? i hear that they are torque to yield bolts. i dont want to reuse them if they are.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Dan J Reed notes that Bentley says they are one time use, however, he reuses them. I called the dealer to get the one that acts as both a bolt and a stud ( it is the longest of the bunch), for when I get to doing the pump again, and they said they reuse the bolts. It is something like $24 a bolt, so they suggested sourcing from a junkyard if you have a badly corroded one you want to change. 

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/t-belt/index.htm


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

FL 2.0L said:


> Dan J Reed notes that Bentley says they are one time use, however, he reuses them. I called the dealer to get the one that acts as both a bolt and a stud ( it is the longest of the bunch), for when I get to doing the pump again, and they said they reuse the bolts. It is something like $24 a bolt, so they suggested sourcing from a junkyard if you really want to change them.


 Here's a link to his page for timing belt and water pump. Note what he said he did on step 26 and up near the top are part numbers for the bolts. 

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/t-belt/index.htm


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

yea, i have that guys whole page and i read it a few times. i guess ill reuse them then, and next time i have to do the pump ill get new ones.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I've reused them twice and I have a pump waiting in the garage...


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was just ordering parts from autohausaz and unless I looked at the wrong part, it had a 
different part # than the thermostat. 

Water Outlet Gasket; Cylinder Head Hose Flange O-Ring 

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected] System&[email protected] Outlet Gasket 

Thermostat Seal; O-Ring; 50x4mm 

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected] System&[email protected] Seal


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

yea, i think you had the wrong part. i think the head flange o-ring is for the coolant flange on the driver side of the head, the one that always cracks, like mine did.  ill just go to the dealer and see what they say. thanks for the help. ill update asap.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

I got a new pump from GAP recently with both o-rings being the same size. I then decided to get a new thermostat from them too (80*) and it came with another o-ring, which was also the same size. I've reused the studs, too, with no issues.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

Every water pump I've changed I used new bolts for the housing. Got them for cheap from Lowe's.

And I can definitely confirm that the o-ring is the same size. Just clean the crud out of the groove it fits in before installation. I like to put a little bit of RTV sealant in the groove and seat the o-ring in it but it's not nessessary.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

clean up the mating surface on the block, too


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

ok, awesome. thanks for your help and input guys. ill get an extra o-ring now for it to mate to the block. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

MK2SnowPilot said:


> Every water pump I've changed I used new bolts for the housing. Got them for cheap from Lowe's.


You can't be talking about the housing to block bolts...


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

sorta bringin it back from the dead, but yes the o-ring where the housing meets the block is the same o-ring for the t-stat housing. hopefully this'll be a good reference for people who have the same question. and thanks to all who had input on helping find the answer. :beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------

